# The newest addition



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This pup will hunt! He just turned 7 weeks. 10th generation....or is it the 11th?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Who is High Country?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

don, in that first pic, he looks like he already IS hunting! you must really like your Titan dog.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I'd say that Winchester must have been the one that was a good producer from that pedigree. Nice looking puppy!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Mike, I am High Country Airedales. There are 6 or 7 more generations similar to that that don't show. 
Ann, Titan is a neat dog, a meat head but a neat dog in his own right. He is a tough little SOB at about 70lbs but he isn't afraid to take a licking so I have to handle him a bit special. 
Winchester was my boy Lynn. totally fearless and one of the most handsome dales I have seen. He had it all but was to darn bold for dangerous game really. He is in that pedigree several more times off the paper. He was really to mmuch dog. That is why he was so ideal for linebreeding since the genetics are heavily based on him but will seldom match him.

Because of all this inbreeding through 10 or 11 generations. The orininal two 50lb dogs are now about 28 in and 90 lb, they are far stronger, they are far faster and they are healthier. Higgins just passed 13. Not bad since the average is 10 1/2


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I am quite impressed. I know nothing of the breeds, but I have a recently found respect for the terrier breeds since I got to talking to a few terrier folks. You seem to have done a great job, and for many generations, in producing very nice dogs. Given the amount of people in the world that have truly developed their own lines to this extent with good results, I'd say that is an achievement to be proud of.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thank you Mike, I appreciate that. I will tell you something about posting these pedigrees. It is actually detrimental to selling pups. The scare people. I post them anyway in hopes to counter some of the BS that has become so prevalent on the boards. People think it is a capitol offence to breed like this. I hope to at least get a few people wondering about if what they have heard is true. All breeds started this way. All the great line of the old days were bred similar to this. When someone said they had water dogs, you could count on the dogs liking the water. You will seldom see a high degree of consistency when the pedigree has one common ancestor every 3,4 or 5 generations. It just isn't in the cards. Few people have actual lines anymore. I have been told that High Country is the only true line of dales around. Maybe when you look at this pedigree, you can understand why I was pretty comfortable going to the Nat'ls. All the dogs titled were from different breedings but, they are all so much alike I was willing to stick my neck out a wee bit.LOL The world is full of wives tales about breeding. I would like to put some reality back in breeding. That is why I post these pedigrees. This is where consistency comes from. These are titles to me.


----------



## Andy Andrews (May 9, 2006)

Nothing wrong with keeping a line tight, as long as it produces well. 




Andy.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Beautiful pup Don!
I love those raggidy ass terriers. Sure wish I new about you before I got my first GSD. GSDs are great dogs but I'll always have a soft spot for the terriers. A good working terrier is a well kept secret. One side of me would like to see more in sport work but the other side knows that would just ef up most of them. Thanks for keeping them real!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

This is Winchester. There is a lot of him in all the dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool looking dog! I'm thinking, :-k , it takes about 2-3 hrs to strip a 12-14 lb terrier's coat so that guy should take about............... :-o :lol: 
Nothing classier then a well groomed terrier!


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Strip!!! Sunbeam horse clippers Bob. 30 minutes a dog with no bath and no combing out. I can do them all in under 15 hrs. That was a serious dog Bob. He was a straight up kill dog on game up to 50 lbs. Killed probably 40 skunks and killed them so fast he only got sprayed once. Big boar ***** was one bite. He never messed around with a snippy bite...he wrapped his jaws all the way around the game and crushed it. He never started a fight in his entire life but when big dogs like rotties came charging up like they were going to take him apart, he would stand there and wait for them with his tail vibrating. I never saw a dog that didn't hit the brakes about 10 ft out and start smelling the ground. The he would walk over to the and lean his shoulder into them with his eyeball about three inches in front of theirs and he would just stare into their brain. Not one dog ever growled are made a move...they just dropped their head and backed away. Now Higgins would stand and wait for them also, but, when the other dog broke off and started smelling the ground, he would walk up to them with total distain and hike his leg on their head. I have to watch them when people are here because all the males will do this with people. If I really get after them, I have to watch that they don't get around behind me and hike their leg. I sometimes wonder what they are trying to tell me.LOL


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:lol: I could tell he was clipped but I love the look of a well done stripped coat. I suspect I'd make an exception with one of the big guys though. :lol: 
A nasty old junkyard mutt I had years ago was a pisser also. He had the same reaction with any dog we ran across in the woods behind the house. 
I though he met his match the first time he hit a hot wire on the fence between the neighbor's and my yard. Touched it with his head, bounced off then attacked it. Bounced off again, reattacked, bounced off again. Next time he just scraped the ground and pissed on the post (thank heaven). He strutted away with his head and tail in the air and a "Is that all ya got"? look on his face. He used to piss in my tool box when I was working on cars also. I KNOW he was telling me just what he thought about all this "master" crap. :lol:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

he's a handsome boy-nice haircut! will the pup lose some of his black when he sheds his baby coat? i've always liked the look/attitude of airdales...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> Beautiful pup Don!
> I love those raggidy ass terriers. Sure wish I new about you before I got my first GSD. GSDs are great dogs but I'll always have a soft spot for the terriers. A good working terrier is a well kept secret. One side of me would like to see more in sport work but the other side knows that would just ef up most of them. Thanks for keeping them real!


Ditto from someone who knows maybe 1/100th of what Bob knows about terriers but who feels the same way. That is a great-looking pup, Don.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Don, being as it IS so hard to find good working terriers, how difficult was it for you to find your original foundation stock?


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Amber, I have been with the dogs all day but will explain in the manana. Believe me, it was nothing so technical as researching pedigrees and such.
Connie, thanx, he is pretty neat I think. I bring him in and play with him every day and he is a wild one....and he is funny.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here it goes Amber. I built custom parrot cages for about 20 years, for Sea World, Busch Gardens, Zoo's and the general public. I had been looking for an Airedale for about a year. Not looking hard, but looking. One day a gal pulled in with an airedale in the front seat. A 50 lb dog named Chainsaw. I asked her if she was ever planning on breeding the dog. She said she had two pups left. I told her I would build a cage for a pup. Well, that is how one picks a dog for intensive breeding.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

:lol: :lol: With a name like Chainsaw that had to be a good place to start!!!

That GunSlinger is mighty snazzy! He looks like a tough little character. Best of luck with the little guy.

Good job with your dogs.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

sounds like it worked well for you. :lol: 

also sounds like I should get with you the next time my macaw pops a weld on her Kings Cage


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Kings cage eh. LOL. I started the Phoenix Cage Co Closed it several years after nafta. LOL Said screw it and spent a lot of time in the field with the dogs after that.
By the way, I came across the first sire when a guy came up to me at the post office after seeing Libby and we got to talking airedale. He call some months later an=d said he could get a male dale free if he paid the shipping but he didn't have the money. I suggested, if the dog was nice, I would pay the shipping for the breeding rights. Since those days of total stupidy, I have had a bit of an education. Made lots of mistakes along the way. Still make them. The big difference is you learn to isolate some of those mistakes before it has the domino effect and ruins everything. The other thing I quickly became aware of is breeding to this dog and that dog is totally unproductive. If you have some outstanding dogs, keep as much as you can in the family because most other dogs will pull them down to their level quicker than yours can pull up to theirs. Focus the gene pool.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

The Germans love this breed, they use them in schutzhund and advanced tracking competions, unfortunately here in the UK they are as rare as rocking horse droppings. They were the original Police dogs in 1904 used to protect goods in dock yards, some good stories to be found on the net. I had read 100yrs ago they were the english malinois, the germans reconised there ability (even with all there dogs) and spent 5yrs prior to the First World War buying all the british airedales for the military, the bloodlines never recovered.

Nice looking dogs

Mark


----------



## Amanda Layne (Aug 9, 2006)

Nice looking little puppy Don  I have only met a couple of Airdales, and that was through a car window.........they werent exactly friendly......haha. I would love to see one work in person.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Mark, interesting history of thye Dale. You said the bloodlines never recovered....they took the best to Germany is what you are saying?

Didn't put your hands in the car Amanda? Airedales have a crushing bite and an extremely long jaw. They also have some of thye most impressive teeth in the dog world. The thing is about the teeth, they never want to show them to anyone....much rather surprise them. LOL

To me this is what is special about Airedales. This is a picture of HC Curtis at 8 1/2 mo. I gave him to a trainer in Mo. just to see how one of the dogs would fare at protection. The trainer was you young and circumstance were that he had to move in with his inlaws in TX. He had to place all of his dogs to do this. To make a long story short, Curtis , is not doing protection in that sense of the word but is a service dog for a blind person. She loves him and he is traffic safe. She trained him herself from what I understand. It is this type of ability I like about the breed.


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes, the Germans had the best dogs, and the british had no appreciation of the working ability.

Anyway, I've put a link up for you with some photos (Airedale Police Dog in 1908 )and a detailed history if your interested;

http://www.btp.police.uk/www.btp.po.../History Society/The history/Dogs Section.htm

All the best

Mark


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

An Airedale came 7th in this weeks FCI's with the 4th highest in protection, one point behind the great Ivan Balabanov.
I've put a link to the breeders website below;

http://www.vonerikson.de/album01/index.htm

Mark


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

i think it's good to know that someone's still breeding them right other than Don, of course


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks for the links Mark. Looks like a pretty elaborate set up. Looks like he has a few dogs to pick from his own self also. I liked the very first pictue on the sight where the prey drive could be seen in the dogs....except the one sitting down in the back.LOL

Also the first picture in the Eyk photos. The one where the decoy is running with the dog on the sleeve. Looks to be about a standard sized dale. I have to wonder if he could run like that with one about twice that size.LOL Good looking dogs.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

wow what a nice lil fella.........wonder how long it will take him to know the ropes. Looking at his face and attent expression........not long at all, this lil fella has got it in him. Good luck with him.........hes gorgeous!


----------



## Mark Horne (Oct 12, 2006)

Here is video of the Polish Airedale I mentioned at this years FCI 2007 ;in Obedience and Protection.

part 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6PsN8xBl_E

part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xyOsgo1gLMg
Hide search http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1HhAYPC_GuQ
long attack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAysOiiFTMM

Mark


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Thanks Hil, he is out with a 5 mo old, a 6 mo old a 1 1/2 year old, and a 2 1/2 year old. Been out there all day and is holding his own at now 10 weeks. 

Mark, Thanks for all the links, but, I have no access to faster systems where I am at this point, and it .would take hours to download. Next time I go down to town I will try to look at them on another computer that has cable. I wouls love to see them.


----------



## Hil Harrison (Mar 29, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Thanks Hil, he is out with a 5 mo old, a 6 mo old a 1 1/2 year old, and a 2 1/2 year old. Been out there all day and is holding his own at now 10 weeks.


wow amazing! He should learn a lot from the others. Best way to teach them IMO is to get them watching the other dogs. Please keep us informed of his progress. ;-)


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

......and don't forget the photos Don. He's just too cool! 

Debbie


----------



## Ren Sauder (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow these Airedale are phenominal!! Keep up the great work with them!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

So no one could come up with the polish airdale in Sch jokes???????


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

including you??? let's hear one...


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Here is some pictures at 13 weeks. Gunfighter has good focus but is a rough little sucker and bloodies everyone he comes in contact with. He also mellow instantly when picked up and held and is just as sweet as can be. I think it has something to do with having four on the floor.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

don, he looks like he has "attitude", esp in that first pic. keep us posted on how he turns out, would you ?

and what about the rest of the pups in the litter--where did they go? and why did you decide to keep the Fighter out of all of 'em? and i have a gazillion other questions, but hunting season is coming on and i don't want to keep you....


----------



## Jane King (Nov 24, 2007)

It is so wonderful to see pictures and hear about Airedales actually working! Sadly, here in the UK there are maybe a handful doing obedience and one or two trained to work to the gun and that is it. 

I've read Colonel Richards book '40 Years with Dogs' about his involvement in training the forces dogs in WW1 and he was definitely a huge Airedale fan. I'm glad to see someone is still committed to producing sound, healthy working dogs: not fluffy pets, or show dogs that might work - but that isn't the main objective.

Would you mind of I downloaded some of the pictures and sent them to a friend? He is elderly and no longer has dogs, but has been involved in Airedales for many years and loves hearing about them. I'm sure what you have to say would make his day!

Before Dill, I had an Irish Terrier. This is a wonderful breed too!


----------

